# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGI_1_94SD released.LG A100 and A100GO added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.94SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A100 and A100GO.

----------


## thehiddenhand

ممتاز

----------

